# what is the best lighting for 50 gallon planted tank (size=36''*18''*18'')



## harilp (Feb 23, 2013)

-----


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

Hello, search in this section. You will find many post with people with a tank in the same dimension looking for lighting.


----------



## gSTiTcH (Feb 21, 2013)

How much CO2 and Ferts are you going to run?

If you put more information in your post, you might get better answers.


----------



## harilp (Feb 23, 2013)

no co2 and a little amount of ferts and am gonna use seachem black as the substrate


----------



## harilp (Feb 23, 2013)

micheljq said:


> Hello, search in this section. You will find many post with people with a tank in the same dimension looking for lighting.


which section?


----------



## Sethjohnson30 (Jan 16, 2012)

The lighting section. Personally I would just start by reading every sticky on tpt. A google search with the planted tank and your seat criteria will bring up results to almost every question you can ask. Believe me, it's hard to find questions that havnt been asked before. 

Personally I would say a quality t5ho fixture is nice. You're going to have a hard time growing those plants in a balanced low light environment high lighting is a must for those. With high lighting co2, is a must. With co2, extra fertilizing is required. 

I would start off low tech (low light, noco2, less maintenance, etc.) , and some lower light plants


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

How much do you want to spend? 

You can get an ADA Solar I, Grand Solar I, Grand Solar 250, ATI Sunpower, Maxspect Razor 8k, Radion Pro, etc and all are very nice lights. 

Also do you prefer, MH, T5 or LED? Do you want customization? Like dimming, sunrise, sunset etc? 

Or do you simply want an affordable light that grows plants with good color rendition?
Any dual T5 should work then.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Check AquaCave (TPT sponsor) as they have a good representative selection of light fixtures and bulbs. I personally would go with at least a 4-bulb fixture with separate cords for each 2 bulbs.

I use a 6-bulb CoralVue over a 40B and a 6-bulb Tek over a 120P. Both will give you anything from low-med to very high light for ~$400.

Edit: the OP is in India, no idea what he had access to.

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## chansman (Oct 25, 2011)

I ran an Odyssea 3-39w T5HO in my 36 x 18 50 gallon. Could grow anything and I had it with and without a pressurized co2 system. Really had to watch how long each bulb was on though.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Jan 16, 2013)

I have all those species, and just use 2-3 bulb t5 shop lights over 55g's and 75g's with phillips 6700k bulbs with no issues at all, except dwarf hair grass. Never could get it to work, but that may of been more fish related. No co2, very little ferts if any.


----------

